

Game Modification: 60 FPS Hacks in Dolphin - Pxl_Buzzard
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2015/02/07/game-modification-60-fps-hacks/

======
docx118
Last night I set up Dolphin and it ran both Super Monkey Ball 2 and Mario Kart
Double Dash in 1080p at 60fps. It was amazing, and super easy

~~~
film42
Do you use a usb controller? If so, which one?

~~~
dyselon
Dolphin uses DirectInput on Windows, so basically anything works. If you're in
the market for a PC gamepad, it's hard to go wrong with a 360 controller.

------
CountHackulus
Wow, 60fps really does look fantastic in Super Mario Sunshine. Amazing that
this kind of thing is possible now.

------
miander
Man I love these guys. They strive for accurate emulation first and foremost,
but they still care about giving the emulator the power to enhance games in
such amazing ways. They really have their priorities straight.

------
benguild
Tutorial on setting up Dolphin on a rMBP that I wrote. Although 60fps is
unlikely in most games. [http://benguild.com/2013/07/18/how-to-play-nintendo-
wii-game...](http://benguild.com/2013/07/18/how-to-play-nintendo-wii-games-on-
your-retina-macbook/)

~~~
archagon
I have one of the high-end i7 rMBPs with an Nvidia 750M chip inside. In Boot
Camp, I get 60fps the vast majority of the time playing Super Mario Galaxy 2
and Metroid Prime Trilogy with mostly default settings — albeit at 1.0-1.5x
internal resolution. Can't complain! Love having all the best Wii games on the
go, original jaggies and everything.

In native OSX, performance is 1.5-2.0x worse.

~~~
comex
Yeah, this is mainly because Apple's OpenGL drivers are terrible. They're
eternally behind the GPU vendor drivers in OpenGL version/feature availability
and have worse performance. I'm crossing my fingers that in a few years the
clean slate of glNext will give Apple a chance to fix this, but not counting
on it...

~~~
archagon
Hilariously, most of my multiplatform games run better through Parallels
(pointing to my BootCamp drive) than in OSX native. How that works I have no
idea. (Dolphin is demanding enough to require BootCamp for 60fps, though.)

~~~
comex
Interesting. Is the Dolphin inside Parallels using the DirectX or OpenGL
driver?

~~~
comex
Er, disregard the above I guess; I misread your post as saying Dolphin worked
better in Parallels. Or you edited it.

------
namuol
For those interested in a more technical explanation for the Super Mario
Sunshine 60FPS romhack, go here:
[http://jul.rustedlogic.net/thread.php?id=17475](http://jul.rustedlogic.net/thread.php?id=17475)

The hack seems like it was possible because the engine was designed to run at
arbitrary framerates, and the romhacker (ehw?) found framerate and vsync-
related functions in the demo version of the game, which actually has debug
symbols baked in!

Romhacking sounds really fun.

------
simlevesque
I am really interested in reading more about the 60FPS hack for Gauntlet: Dark
Legacy but I could not find anything online.

------
archagon
Wow, this makes me want to play Sunshine again. I only played it after Galaxy
and was put off by the framerate (though I still beat most of it).

